
We sell advertising, not search results - jcoffland
https://www.google.com/about/honestresults/
======
SparksZilla
With most results above the fold being ads these days, this is a pretty tone
deaf message to put out there.

~~~
SparksZilla
Relevant thread on the homepage right now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22107823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22107823)

------
bobwaycott
With their most recent design, it’s nigh impossible to even identify an ad
from a search result.

------
throwGuardian
Start and maintain a $100/month adwords account, and magically, one's domain
gets free SEO (moving up in ancillary search results) --> every S.E.O advice
on the internet openly states this.

~~~
thrtythreeforty
Is this true? It seems plausible, but by the same token also seems like the
kind of protip that isn't actually true.

Someone with deeper pockets and some free time could test this I suppose:
Start 6 blogs with mediocre content - the goal being to avoid getting organic
links from other websites. Buy $100/mo/site of AdWords for 6 months. And then
measure which one performs better in searches.

~~~
throwGuardian
Top SEO strategy advice sites often carry this kind of advice:
[https://moz.com/blog/how-google-adwords-ppc-affects-
organic-...](https://moz.com/blog/how-google-adwords-ppc-affects-organic-
results)

------
jcoffland
This is what Google used to be like. They have fallen a long way from this
high ground.

